
Ask HN: How to consume HN? - jimijazz
Hi All, I&#x27;ve been a passive reader of HN for several years now. After becoming increasingly lured to engage and interact with the community over this time, I finally registered on the site today to ask my first question:<p>What ways do members use to stay up to date with new threads, subscribe to topics, and receive notifications, other than manually checking the site several times a day (which I currently do)? Are there feeds, configurations or APIs that I can hook into?
======
XzetaU8
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15310291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15310291)

------
BlueAlice
Hi, I've registered today too. :) I' curious to hear the answers to your
question.

